# 30 meter shooting a can



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

YT was being a pain in the butt about the upload. but here it is, 30 meters, keystone light can at an archery range. when i first got there there was a guy shooting at 60 m, so i stood next to him and shot at 60. one or two hits out of 20 or 30 shots, he was shocked! when he left i stepped up to 30m. one thing i learned from shooting at 30 m is that your anchor is critical, as it dictates your distance directly. anyways, this was fun, i'm gonna go again and take a grill and shoot, drink and burn some meat. 30 meters


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice shooting, sorry about last time I did not know blue meant a link, I hate computers







!! Hawaii looks really cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man ... 30 meters would take SOME getting used to for me.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice shooting, nice ss. Well done

By The way, what ammo are you using


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great lil ss you have there. And thanks for posting the shoot. Sheeeeez, 30 meters!


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Food, drink and slingshots. Sounds like a good mini-vacation to me.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> nice shooting, nice ss. Well done
> 
> By The way, what ammo are you using


3/8" steel, not the best for distance, but it's all I got. I'm gonna order 12 lbs of 7/16 from flip soon. Thanks for the comments, guys.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> nice shooting, nice ss. Well done
> 
> By The way, what ammo are you using


3/8" steel, not the best for distance, but it's all I got. I'm gonna order 12 lbs of 7/16 from flip soon. Thanks for the comments, guys.
[/quote]

I'm wondering why you find 3/8 not good for distance. What distance are you meaning and what bands are you using? With the right bandset you should do fine on substantial distance with the 3/8.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> nice shooting, nice ss. Well done
> 
> By The way, what ammo are you using


3/8" steel, not the best for distance, but it's all I got. I'm gonna order 12 lbs of 7/16 from flip soon. Thanks for the comments, guys.
[/quote]

I'm wondering why you find 3/8 not good for distance. What distance are you meaning and what bands are you using? With the right bandset you should do fine on substantial distance with the 3/8.[/quote]
It was gusting 8 knots, I figure 7/16 or 3/8 lead would be best. Was shooting 30m with 25/20mm x 9" with your 5/8" pouch.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> nice shooting, nice ss. Well done
> 
> By The way, what ammo are you using


3/8" steel, not the best for distance, but it's all I got. I'm gonna order 12 lbs of 7/16 from flip soon. Thanks for the comments, guys.
[/quote]

I'm wondering why you find 3/8 not good for distance. What distance are you meaning and what bands are you using? With the right bandset you should do fine on substantial distance with the 3/8.[/quote]
It was gusting 8 knots, I figure 7/16 or 3/8 lead would be best. Was shooting 30m with 25/20mm x 9" with your 5/8" pouch.
[/quote]

Certainly wind has it's effect. If your draw is 30-32 inches, experience what happens when you bring the active length (tie to tie) of the band to 7 3/4. This active length is a happy spot for me as my draw ranges from 30-32.

I mostly use 22mm straight with TG. I'll admit 30 meters is starting to get out there but I believe if your active length is 9 inches and you aren't 6'4" tall, shortening them will make distance shooting better.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I made my last set 9" before ties.


----------

